# Is he happy?



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 25, 2021)

I have had my smart cockatiel since July. He was adopted and has quite the repertoire of whistles and words (I think). He loves mirrors, I got him a larger one for Christmas and he hangs out next to it most of the day, he even sleeps next to it. If I leave the room, he calls out for me until I come back. He usually won't follow me, so I often bring the cage along if I'll be gone a while, if only to stop the noise!

I leave the cage open all of the time I am at home and awake. Sometimes he comes out and climbs to the top, but not always. He sometimes likes to ride on my head (yes I know he's not supposed to). He was using his fuzzy nest triangle as a mate. I removed it to clean it and have not replaced it. He has toys and sometimes plays with them. I have gotten him some new ones for the ones he destroyed.
He has a very large cage and has his flight wings. In the summer he sang to the wild birds outside. He sometimes steps up, especially if he doesn't like where he landed.

He seems quite happy, but I am not a very interactive pet person, I hang out next to him and talk to him to greet him. I can't whistle so I have him talk to my family over the phone every day and they will often whistle for him. Sometimes I'll play a video with whistling. He likes to have his head scratched so I give him those on demand, until my finger wants to fall off Lol. Sometimes I tap the cage when he is tapping it. I have a Cat that he gets along with, sometimes I think they have a silent friendship.

So my question is should I get him a buddy? He's not picking his feathers or anything like that. He used to have a parakeet buddy but he bullied him so the rescue separated them. I just worry about his Mirror addiction, he's very protective of it when I am trying to clean it. I would rather not get another pet, I love him but am not a very playful pet person.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Atiq (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like he’s happy, does he puff up its face and grind its beak? That’s usually a good sign. But I’m sure a buddy will provide him with additional companionship as long as they’re introduced properly.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 25, 2021)

He doesn't do either of those things. But he does puff all of his feathers out every so often and wag his tail. Heals I likes to band his beak.


----------



## Atiq (Jan 6, 2022)

I think a friend can be great for him regardless, but maybe also doing more step up training and getting him used to eating out of your hand would be great as well. I found that once my cockatiel got comfortable eating out of my hand the behaviour changed quite a bit.


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

tail wagging is a happy sign!


----------

